# Self Catering Log Cabins



## bluetoff (15 Mar 2006)

Would anyone know of any Self Catering Log Cabins available anywhere in Ireland for a long weekend break, the only one I know of so far is Glenmalure Pines in Wicklow.


----------



## quinno (15 Mar 2006)

Killykeen, Co. Cavan, not too far outside Cavan town.


----------



## lab-rat (15 Mar 2006)

quinno said:
			
		

> Killykeen, Co. Cavan, not too far outside Cavan town.


I just had my kitchen fitter in today measuring up and he was telling me that he lives in Cavan. He recommended a holiday in Killykeen. Log cabins, lake, forest etc. He could not speak more highly about the place. Any body been there? Will they allow pets?


----------



## CafeCulture (15 Mar 2006)

*Killykeen Forest Park- Cavan*

I will have to *second/ third that good opinion* about the Killykeen Forest Park. We were there in Autumn and it was great. Lots of trails, lake, tennis, games room, etc and i think they have about 40 login cabins- some are two storey and others one storey. 

Plus around 4 miles from Cavan Town. We also visited Casey's Steak Bar in Ballinagh one evening. 

Think you might find details on Coillte's website www.coillte.ie


----------



## helan72 (15 Mar 2006)

I have stayed in Killykeen Forest Park - couple of days over a very wet new years - it is a lovely place. the cabin i stayed in was a bit basic but it depends on what you are into. forest park is lovely for walking and the lakes around cavan are fantastic - I have also stayed in a log cabin in Glenmalure and it was incredible. It had everything right down to cd, dvd's and a pair of binoculars - i have the number of the person we rented it from - not sure it he still does it or not stayed there two years ago. if you look at [broken link removed] it will give you an idea.

BTW not related to any of the above just like weekends away!!!!


----------



## lab-rat (15 Mar 2006)

Hi CafeCulture,
I was wondering if it was more for families with kids. It looks great on the website. I would love a log cabin with a fireplace! It would be perfect if they allowed us to bring our two puppies. I will investigate this more.


----------



## CafeCulture (15 Mar 2006)

Sorry Lab... it had all sorts there when we visited- families, groups, singletons, couples etc.

Check with them or that place in Wicklow about the puppies- i'm sure they are allowed. But i don't run these nice places.

Best wishes


----------



## whiplash (25 Jun 2006)

After reading the good reviews that killykeen got on this site I decided to go there for a weekend break.  I wouldn’t recommend Killykeen to anybody!!!  I went away to relax and do some exploring around the forest and lakes.  When I booked the weekend away I asked about the bikes and boats they had available to rent and they said that yes they had them and they are available to rent no problems.

When we got there the lady said be there for 16:30 but she didn’t show up to give us the key until after 17:00 and she didn’t even say sorry for being late. When she was giving us the key she then told us not to trash the place!!??  We are a young couple but there was no need for that type of comment.

The next morning we decided to go out on the boats or go for a cycle around the forest but when we went up to reception to rent out a boat or bikes it was closed!!! for the whole day!  We were quite pi** off for a better word.  So we just went for a long walk around the lake and forest.  The next we were checking out so I told the lady at reception that we where not happy that reception was closed all day and we couldn’t rent out the boats or bikes her reply was it says on the door its only open for an hour.  Told her we found that out when we came up to rent them out and it was closed, I told her she should of pointed this out when checking in as when I rang to book it and ask about them there was no mention of them only being available to rent out at a certain time!!  Over all she had a very bad and dismissive attitude and didn’t seem to care one way other another about it.  I've since written to them asking for my money back and awaiting there response.  So over all do NOT go there.


----------

